# Multiple TVS in a house, what to do?



## Bare earth (Oct 13, 2009)

CNC said:


> There are numerous ways to set this up, and im trying to figure out the best option for the project i am on, and would like to know your guys opinions.
> 
> The customer has multiple TV on the lower level of a 2 story house; 1 family, 1 living, 2 outside, (1 over hot tub, 1 on deck)
> 
> ...


I once installed 12 TV's in one house, I found the easiest and safest method was to install them all in the same room.


----------



## busymnky (Feb 16, 2009)

I think you're best off taking home runs to a specific loc. If you need seperate cable boxes you can still do that by tying thru for it, and it will be easy if they network later. It's hard to go wrong that way.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*12 TVs*

Bare Earth, I think you invented SURROUND SOUND".


----------



## MisterCMK (Jul 5, 2009)

CNC said:


> There are numerous ways to set this up, and im trying to figure out the best option for the project i am on, and would like to know your guys opinions.
> 
> The customer has multiple TV on the lower level of a 2 story house; 1 family, 1 living, 2 outside, (1 over hot tub, 1 on deck)
> 
> ...


So there is no place to put a cable box for each TV? If not, your best bet is to designate a closet or somewhere you can put a rack or shelves for everything. Your best bet would be to pull a couple of Cat5E cables and one or two RG6 to each TV location as well as whatever cable your IR extender requires. If you can do it, smurf tube from the TV location to the equipment location would be ideal.


----------



## CNC (Dec 20, 2008)

What is the piece of equipment used to transmit the hdmi signal over cat5 ? Or just get long hdmi cables?


----------



## BigJohn20 (Mar 23, 2009)

CNC,

It's called a Balun. You need both a transmitter and a receiver.

You can do a search on the web for "hdmi cat5e balun" and you'll get plenty of results. 

They're costly, but if you're doing truly long runs, they're the best way to go.


----------



## CNC (Dec 20, 2008)

I think I'm going to just get 50' hdmi cables, they will reach the locations. I'll use an hdmi 4x8 distribution amplifier to mirror the DVD , and xbox 360, and ps3. Then use a second hdmi cable to each location for individual cable boxes. Also a IR repeAter multi room system to control it all.


----------



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

You might want to find out what the "program" is. In other words how will the displays be used? Sharing a source may or may not be desirable. Even in a given area, folks may want to watch more than one game. (for instance) Surely one of these areas will be used as the primary home theatre and need full surround sound. Clients who have that many displays are usually not that concerned about converter costs. (we would be) You need to go over the wants and needs with the client and the space for components with the designer. Only then will you know how to proceed.


----------



## MisterCMK (Jul 5, 2009)

CNC said:


> What is the piece of equipment used to transmit the hdmi signal over cat5 ? Or just get long hdmi cables?


They are called baluns. Check out Extron or Key Digital for some of the A/V distribution gear. There is also Crestron but they are way spendy.


----------



## Mr Zappa (Oct 21, 2009)

Bare earth said:


> I once installed 12 TV's in one house, I found the easiest and safest method was to install them all in the same room.


 is this guy serious? must be a massive room dude.......:wacko:


----------



## msdmsd (Nov 27, 2009)

CNC said:


> I think I'm going to just get 50' hdmi cables, they will reach the locations. I'll use an hdmi 4x8 distribution amplifier to mirror the DVD , and xbox 360, and ps3. Then use a second hdmi cable to each location for individual cable boxes. Also a IR repeAter multi room system to control it all.


If local sources are not an option and if 50' HDMI cables will reach this will be the easiest and probably most cost effective solution. HDMI over long runs can get very tricky and HDMI matrix switchers and baluns especially when used together can get very finicky. Keep in mind that most cable boxes only contain one HDCP key and will only connect to one TV at a time even if running through a D/A or matix switcher. 

Creston's Digital Media is currently the best solution but is very costly and will need some Crestron expertice and programing.


----------

